# Kseniya Simonova: ζωγραφική στην άμμο (sand animation)



## drsiebenmal (Oct 10, 2009)

Καλημέρα

Δεν ξέρω πώς ακριβώς λέγεται αυτή η τέχνη· αμμοκινογλυπτική, ίσως; Πάντως είναι ένα από τα καλύτερα δείγματά της που έχω δει.

Αντιγράφω από το www.foreignpress-gr.com:

Τον περασμένο Μάιο, σε ένα συνηθισμένο ριάλιτυ αναζήτησης ταλέντων στο Κίεβο εμφανίσθηκε μια 24χρονη ντροπαλή και όμορφη Ουκρανή. Και τότε όλα άλλαξαν. Περίπου 13.000.000 άνθρωποι είδαν την Kseniya Simonova σε μια εξαιρετική επίδειξη της τέχνης της άμμου. Και φυσικά έκλαψαν. Δεν ήταν μόνο τεχνική αλλά πραγματικό συναίσθημα που πηγάζει από το έργο της. Με τη βοήθεια της άμμου, τα πορτραίτα της Simonova δείχνουν τις ηρωικές ημέρες της Σοβιετικής Ένωσης κατά την διάρκεια του Δευτέρου Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου. Η σκηνή, στο άνοιγμά της, δείχνει ένα ζευγάρι να κάθεται σε ένα παγκάκι κάτω από έναν ουρανό γεμάτο αστέρια. Ξαφνικά, εμφανίζονται πολεμικά αεροπλάνα και η ευτυχισμένη σκηνή αντικαθίσταται από θλιμμένα πρόσωπα. Στη συνέχεια, έρχεται ένα μωρό και η γυναίκα χαμογελά ξανά, αλλά ο όλεθρος του πολέμου τη μετατρέπει σε χήρα, πριν η εικόνα με τη σειρά της να πάρει τη μορφή του Αγνώστου Στρατιώτη της Ουκρανίας. Η 24χρονη κέρδισε, φυσικά, το πρώτο βραβείο του παιχνιδιού (80.000 λίρες) και επέστρεψε στην κανονική της ζωή στην Κριμαία. 

Ξένια Σιμόνοβα


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 10, 2009)

Είναι όντως συγκλονιστική!


----------



## Zazula (Oct 10, 2009)

Εκπληκτικό.


----------



## Marinos (Oct 10, 2009)

Σπασίμπα, δόκτωρ...
Άραγε τι γράφει στο τέλος;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 10, 2009)

Σύμφωνα με κάποια από τα σχόλια στο YouTube, λέει «είσαι πάντα κοντά μου» ή κάπως έτσι. Το έβαλα στις μικρογραφίες, όποιος ξέρει (ουκρανικά είναι ή ρώσικα) μας λέει.

Μερικά στοιχεία ακόμη (επίσης από τα σχόλια). Στο σημείο που φαίνεται το κοινό να δακρύζει, ακούγεται ένα τραγούδι που λέει ότι οι ψυχές των νεκρών γίνονται λευκά πουλιά και γυρίζουν πίσω στα σπίτια τους. Η φωνή του εκφωνητή που διαβάζει το ανακοινωθέν του Μολότοφ για την κήρυξη του πολέμου είναι κομμάτι της ιστορίας της Σοβιετικής Ένωσης όπως η φωνή του δικού μας εκφωνητή για τον πόλεμο του '40.

Ο διαγωνισμός ήταν πρίν από τρεις περίπου μήνες και η Ξένια είναι μόλις 23 χρονών.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 10, 2009)

Μπορούμε να μάθουμε ποιο είναι αυτό το τραγούδι; Είναι πολύ συγκινητικό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 10, 2009)

Μερικά στοιχεία ακόμη:
Άρθρο στην αγγλική βίκι εδώ. Έχει και στα τούρκικα άρθρο, από όπου κατάλαβα ότι έχει γεννηθεί στην Ευπατόρ(;ε)ια της Κριμαίας.
Βρήκα στο YouTube και αυτό το σχόλιο για τη μουσική, αλλά εδώ χρειάζονται πια οι ειδικοί:
_Songs: Jeaux D'Eau from Cirque Du Soleil's O, and Apocalyptica's (a Swedish band) rendition of a Metallica song (Master of Puppets aka Nothing Else Matters) called Harmagedon._


----------



## daeman (Oct 10, 2009)

Μπράβο, Δρ7χ!
Μου είχαν στείλει σχετικά πρόσφατα ένα τέτοιο βιντεάκι:




αλλά αυτό που μας έβαλες με έστειλε!
Περισσότερα εδώ: http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=sand+art+video&search_type=&aq=3&oq=sand+art

Όσο για τη μουσική, βρήκα στα γρήγορα το δεύτερο κομμάτι:




από τους Apocalyptica, ένα φινλανδικό metal band που, όπως λέει και στη Wikipedia, ξεκίνησαν με την ιδέα να παίξουν τραγούδια των Metallica:
Apocalyptica was formed in 1993 when four cellists, Eicca Toppinen, Paavo Lötjönen, Max Lilja, and Antero Manninen gathered to play Metallica covers at Sibelius Academy. 
Μου είχαν χαρίσει το πρώτο τους δισκάκι, Apocalyptica _Plays Metallica by Four Cellos, _αλλά επειδή απεχθάνομαι τους Metallica, κάπου το είχα καταχωνιάσει. 
Όσο για το πρώτο, να πιω πρώτα και τον δεύτερο καφέ...


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2009)

Καλά, το _Nothing Else Matters_ ήταν το μοναδικό που αναγνώρισα και ήξερα και τον τίτλο (υπεραγαπημένο τραγούδι, είτε από τους Metallica είτε σε οποιαδήποτε άλλη εκτέλεση). Δεν αναγνώρισα το πρώτο, παρότι έχω όλους τους δίσκους του Cirque du Soleil (πρώτο πράγμα για easy listening και, φυσικά, το _Love_ των Beatles είναι κορυφαίο).

Αναγνώρισα επίσης και το παρακάτω (αρχίζει στο 2:26), που είναι πασίγνωστο ρωσικό τραγούδι, αλλά δυσκολεύτηκα να εντοπίσω τον τίτλο:
Тёмная ночь / Tyomnaja Notch (Σκοτεινή νύχτα)
Σύμφωνα με την Wikipedia για τον τραγουδιστή στην παρακάτω εκτέλεση:

When the war began, Bernes became among the first singers to perform for the Soviet troops. In 1943, he starred in the motion picture _The Two Soldiers_. He played a young soldier from Odessa named Arkady Dzubin. In that film, Bernes demonstrated typically Jewish wit and humor, such humor that was characteristic of Jews from Odessa. In that film, he sang two masterpiece songs: _The Dark Night_ and _Song About Odessa_. The second song is humorous account of Kostya the sailor man from Odessa who ironically spoke to his fiancee Sonya the fishergirl. The first song, _The Dark Night_ was a serious ballad about a wife with a baby child waiting for the soldier, who was in the midst of a deadly fight. The song was sung by Bernes from the point of view of that soldier, who addressed his wife at home and assured her that he will live through all the deadly battles as long as she waits for him. _The Dark Night_ is the most recognizable Soviet song from World War II.​
Тёмная ночь / Tyomnaja Notch / Dark Night


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2009)

Ορίστε και ολόκληρο το _Jeux d'Eau_ από το άλμπουμ _O_ του Cirque du Soleil.

Jeux d'Eau


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2009)

Υπάρχει και δεύτερο βιντεάκι με την Ξένια Σιμόνοβα στο Ukraine's Got Talent.

Κι άλλη Ξένια


----------



## Zazula (Oct 10, 2009)

Καλά, αφού δεν το ανέφερε κανείς άλλος (όπως ήλπιζα), ας το πει τότε ο _Zazulus pedanticus_: Μάλλον ανιμέισον ή έστω ζωγραφική στην άμμο είναι, κι όχι γλυπτική: http://images.google.co.uk/images?hl=en&q=sand%20sculpture&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 10, 2009)

nickel said:


> Αναγνώρισα επίσης και το παρακάτω (αρχίζει στο 2:26), που είναι πασίγνωστο ρωσικό τραγούδι, αλλά δυσκολεύτηκα να εντοπίσω τον τίτλο:
> Тёмная ночь / Tyomnaja Notch (Σκοτεινή νύχτα)


Εμένα μ' ενδιαφέρει το τραγούδι που ξεκινάει στο 5:08. Δεν είναι το ίδιο, σωστά; Μου φαίνεται πασίγνωστο και νομίζω ότι το έχει τραγουδήσει και η Ζορμπαλά. Ποιο είναι;


----------



## daeman (Oct 10, 2009)

Μάλλον αυτό εννοείς, Αλεξάνδρα (από τα 12 ΡΟΥΣΙΚΑ ΛΑΙΚΑ ΤΡΑΓΟΥΔΙΑ του 1977):


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 10, 2009)

Aκριβώς! Το λέει και η Χάρις Αλεξίου, απ' ό,τι φαίνεται:





Διαβάζω το εξής σχόλιο:
Η μουσική αυτού του τραγουδιού δεν είναι λαϊκή.﻿ Ο συνθέτης είναι Εβραίος/Ρώσος Ya. Frenkel (Я. Френкель) από το Κίεβο (Ουκρανία). Τους στίχους εγραψε Άβαρος ποιητής Ρ .Γκαμζάτοφ (Р.Гамзатов). Μεταφρασμένο στα ρωσικά το τραγούδι έγινε παρα πολυ γνωστό στην πρώην USSR.

Αλλά από τις τρεις ερμηνείες προτιμώ αυτή του Ρώσου και θα ήθελα να την βρω.


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2009)

Άψογα. Ορίστε το και με τον Mark Bernes.









Zazula said:


> Καλά, αφού δεν το ανέφερε κανείς άλλος (όπως ήλπιζα), ας το πει τότε ο _Zazulus pedanticus_: Μάλλον ανιμέισον ή έστω ζωγραφική στην άμμο είναι, κι όχι γλυπτική.


Αμ κι εγώ περίμενα ν' αλλάξεις τον τίτλο. :)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 10, 2009)

Από την ταινία Летят Журавли.




 
Edit: Με πρόλαβε σχεδόν ολόκληρο το σύμπαν, απ' ό,τι φαίνεται... :)


----------



## daeman (Oct 10, 2009)

Ορίστε και μια εκτέλεση από τον βαρύτονο Dmitri Hvorostovsky, με τους στίχους ;)




Και για τον Frenkel, εδώ: Thanks to Mark Bernes his song _Zhuravli_ ('The Cranes', lyrics by Rasul Gamzatov) became a major hit.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 10, 2009)

Για την ορολογία, μπορεί και να επέμενα στην αμμογλυπτική ή γλυπτική στην άμμο. Δεν νομίζω ότι έχει σημασία ο όγκος (ή το ύψος) του γλυπτού, αρκεί να σκεφτούμε την ξυλογλυπτική π.χ. ούτε το εφήμερο (γλυπτική σε πάγο). Τώρα το πώς μπορούμε να το συνδέσουμε και με την κίνηση είναι άλλη ιστορία...


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 10, 2009)

Και μια εκτέλεση που με συγκινεί ιδιαίτερα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2009)

Πρέπει να κάνουμε τη διάκριση ανάμεσα στην *αμμογλυπτική* (sand sculpture), όπως στο παρακάτω βιντεάκι, και τη _*ζωγραφική στην άμμο*_ (όπως συνηθίζεται εδώ το sand animation).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 10, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ, μαθαίνουμε συνέχεια... :)


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 11, 2009)

H τεχνική είναι αρκετά γνωστή και χρησιμοποιείται εδώ και δεκαετίες, ειδικά στο χώρο του film/animation. Η πιο γνωστή εκπρόσωπος είναι ο Καναδή Caroline Leaf, η οποία αφού χρησιμοποιούσε άμμο πάνω σε lightbox, στη συνέχεια πέρασε σε μπογιά. Αυτό που κάνει η συγκεκριμένη Ρωσίδα είναι η ίδια τεχνική, αλλά performance.

Επειδή σε κάποιους άρεσε το ρωσικό στοιχείο και η μουσική, μια πολύ ωραία και ποιητική ταινία από τον πιο διάσημο Ρώσο animator στη Δύση, Yuri Norstein (αυτό που έκανε η Ρωσίδα μού τον θύμισε λίγο, Ρωσία, πόλεμος, αναμνήσεις):


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 11, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μερικά στοιχεία ακόμη:
> Άρθρο στην αγγλική βίκι εδώ. Έχει και στα τούρκικα άρθρο, από όπου κατάλαβα ότι έχει γεννηθεί στην Ευπατόρ(;ε)ια της Κριμαίας.



Και εγώ, νόμιζα ότι πρέπει να είναι "Ευπατόρεια", τελικά, όμως, και αν πιστέψουμε τη Βίκι ο τόνος στα ελληνικά ήταν στην παραλήγουσα, άρα "Ευπατορία" (φαντάζομαι ότι αυτό γλωσσικά μπορεί να εξηγηθεί). Φυσικά Ρώσοι και Ουκρανοί τονίζουν στην προπαραλήγουσα (άρα "Γιεφπατόριγια", κι αν κάνω λάθος ο Ζαζ να με διορθώσει:)).

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, δόξα και τιμή σε αυτόν που έδωσε το ονοματάκι του στην πόλη, δηλ. τον Μιθριδάτη τον ΣΤ΄.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 18, 2010)

Αναφέρει σχετικά η Μεγάλη Αμερικανική Εγκυκλοπαίδεια (εν έτει 1966):
*Ευπατορία* _[Αρχ. Γεωγρ.]_ Αρχαία πόλις εν Πόντω, κτισθείσα υπό του Μιθριδάτου του Ευπάτορος (132 — 63 π.Χ.), επί της συμβολής των ποταμών Ίριδος και Λύκου, όπου σήμερον η ασήμαντος κωμόπολις Μπογάζ-Κεσίν. Όταν ο Πομπήιος κατέλυσε το κράτος τού Πόντου, μετωνόμασε την Ευπατορίαν εις Μαγνούπολιν εκ της προσωνυμίας αυτού Magnus (Μέγας) και πολλαπλώς ηυνόησεν αυτήν. Έκτοτε ουδεμία μνεία αυτής γίνεται.​Προφανώς το σχόλιο της ΜΕΑ περί «ουδεμίας μνείας» αγνοεί τη βικιπαίδεια, όπου αναφέρεται επίσης και η προγενέστερη ονομασία Κερκινίτις (σχετ. Керкинитида). Η ρωσική προφορά είναι όντως Γιεφπατόριγια, όπως είπε ο Ρογήρος.

Και, μια και το ανέστησα το νήμα, ας προσθέσω κι ένα ρούσικο παιδικό τραγουδάκι, που εμένα η μελωδία του μου βγάζει κάτι σε συγκινητικό (είναι από τη σειρά κινουμένων σχεδίων με το γουρουνάκι Φούντικ — το άρθρο γκουγκλομεταφρασμένο εδώ):


----------



## daeman (Dec 26, 2013)

...
Επειδή αυτές τις μέρες έχει επέλθει υπερκορεσμός με τα έλατα (προσεχώς και με πουλοβεράκια ή μάλλον πουλαραουντάκια) και παραδοσιακά, στα νησιά τουλάχιστον, στολίζαμε καραβάκια και βαρκούλες, ορίστε μια μοναδική, πολυβραβευμένη 20λεπτη ταινία βασισμένη στο «Ο γέρος και η θάλασσα» του Χεμινγουέι:





Μπακάπ στο http://vimeo.com/49800731.


Γιατί μοναδική και γιατί σ' αυτό το νήμα; Επειδή, όπως η ζωγραφική στην άμμο της Ξένιας, και αυτό το έργο —ή μάλλον σειρά έργων, περίπου 30.000 καρέ ζωγραφισμένα με τα δάχτυλα και με παστέλ πάνω σε γυαλί— είναι εφήμερο και χειροποίητο με όλη τη σημασία της λέξης, και δια χειρός και ποίημα, και ο Πέτροβ (ή Πέτροφ ή Πετρόβ ή Πετρόφ, για όποιον έχει την πετριά της ορθής μεταγραφής, χριστουγεννιάτικα) ο πιο γνωστός και βραβευμένος καλλιτέχνης του είδους:

_*The Old Man and the Sea* (Старик и море) _is a 1999 paint-on-glass-animated short film directed by Aleksandr Petrov, based on the novel of the same name by Ernest Hemingway. The film won many awards, including the Academy Award for Animated Short Film. Work on the film took place in Montreal over a period of two and a half years and was funded by an assortment of Canadian, Russian and Japanese companies. French and English-language soundtracks to the film were released concurrently. It was the first animated film to be released in IMAX.

The project was initiated in 1995 after Petrov (who had made his first films in Russia) had his first meeting with Pascal Blais Studio, a Canadian animation studio.








Work on the film began on March 1997. It took Aleksandr Petrov and his son Dmitri Petrov (who helped his father) until April 1999 to paint each of the 29,000+ frames. The film's technique, pastel oil paintings on glass, is mastered by only a handful of animators in the world. Petrov used his fingertips in addition to various paintbrushes to paint on different glass sheets positioned on multiple levels, each covered with slow-drying oil paints. After photographing each frame painted on the glass sheets, which was four times larger than the usual A4-sized canvas, he had to slightly modify the painting for the next frame and so on. For the shooting of the frames a special adapted motion-control camera system was built, probably the most precise computerized animation stand ever made. On this an IMAX camera was mounted, and a video-assist camera was then attached to the IMAX camera.

Επίσης, ένα απόσπασμα από το Making Of, μεταγλωττισμένο στα αγγλικά:






και το κανάλι του καλλιτέχνη στο Vimeo, για όσους θέλουν να δουν και άλλα έργα του: http://vimeo.com/channels/alexanderpetrov/


----------



## nickel (Dec 27, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Εξαιρετική δουλειά, αλλά την είδα κουρασμένος και με μισόκλειστα μάτια. Δεν είναι άλλωστε ο _Γέρος_ και Μπρους Γουίλις (αν και έχω καταφέρει να κοιμηθώ και σε Μπρους Γουίλις). Οπότε θα την ξαναδώ απόψε.


----------



## daeman (Jun 15, 2016)

...
Μετά τη ζωγραφική στην άμμο, ζωγραφική στο νερό:

Van Gogh on Dark Water Animation - Garip Ay






Όχι τόσο εφήμερη, γιατί γίνεται αποτύπωση στο τέλος.

*The art of ebru and painting*

Βαν Ωωωω! Van Ooh (I Like it).

Everything is cool and mellow
your face is turning green and yellow


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 5, 2018)

Η Ουκρανή που αφηγείται ιστορίες ζωγραφίζοντας στην άμμο, έρχεται στο Μέγαρο


----------

